# Help with Dove



## Birdbabe (Jan 24, 2006)

Hi all, I have a dove dilemma...she just recently started plucking! She has removed all the feathers from her back and lower area by her vent, along with this she runs around franticly on the floor and kicks her feet like something is biting her. Weve been to the vet and he suspects she has an allergy so he put her on benadryl. he ruled out mites or any other critter that could be causing her discomfort. Now he wants to do a gardia (hope i spelled that right) test. The benedryl dosent seem to be helping her, her skin will change from red to pink. Shes still pulling feathers, now its the new ones that are trying to grow back. I give her a cool bath two or three times a day which seems to temperarily help, and Ive rubbed A&D ointment on her bare skin cause she has little scabs where she has chewed on herself. We are bewildered by this since doves are not known to be pluckers. She is a rescue, been here about a year. My hubby found her in the road covered in blood, mud and pine needles, starving. I nursed her back to health with one exception, she did lose the badly damaged eye, but she gets along pretty well without it.Anyone have any clues? Any thing will be helpful....Thank you


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Giardia is what your vet is talking about .. http://www.exoticpetvet.net/avian/giardia.html

http://www.avianbiotech.com/Diseases/Giardia.htm

Terry


----------



## richardtheman (Jul 24, 2007)

TAWhatley said:


> Giardia is what your vet is talking about .. http://www.exoticpetvet.net/avian/giardia.html
> 
> http://www.avianbiotech.com/Diseases/Giardia.htm
> 
> Terry


Yikes! Awful illness, hope the little fella recovers.


----------



## Birdmom4ever (Jan 14, 2003)

Fascinating articles, Terry. It sounds like that's what might be wrong with this dove. 

After reading up in giardia I'm wondering if that's what's wrong with my canary. He's been bald on his chest, neck and sides of his face for almost a year now. It's not insects; we've treated him with various "-ectins" and other things, to no avail. My vet was unable to diagnose him. When ivermectin didn't work he told me that skin disorders in birds can be nearly impossible to diagnose. 

Our canary was a rescue bird that had been confiscated from someone's home by the SPCA along with a variety of other animals. Reportedly there was a dead canary in the cage with him and his drinking water was green and filthy. So I wouldn't be surprised if he was exposed to giardia. I had him for over a year before he suddenly began losing (not plucking) feathers, though, and he seemed perfectly healthy. He's never had loose droppings or any other sign of illness other than the mysterious feather loss. 

Anyway, best of luck with your dove, Birdbabe. I've never known doves to be pluckers, either. Let us know what your vet says.


----------



## Birdbabe (Jan 24, 2006)

Hi all, well the vet put her on Metronidazole and it seems to be helping, for two days now she hasnt chewed on herself and isnt running around stamping her feet. he didnt get the test done before he left but called in the medicine for me. he dosent seem worried about her diet, as I put extra calcium in twice a week and once a week I put in nekton bio vitamins. She lets me hold her and pet her again which is a gret thing for me....Ill keep ya updated. I got the aloe juice and am using that as a bath mixed with water, too.Thanks for all your help/advice.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Thanks for the update, Birdbabe. I'm glad your dove is doing better. Please do keep us posted on what meds your vet prescribes and on how the bird does .. that information will help someone else in the future.

Terry


----------



## Birdmom4ever (Jan 14, 2003)

So glad to hear she's doing better.


----------



## Birdbabe (Jan 24, 2006)

Hi again, Ive been real busy lately....but shes pickin again! She seemed better for a couple days and now shes back to the picking and stamping her feet. My vet wont be back till monday so we have another appointment that early mornng. Now my pidgie is ill...AAARRRGGGHHHHH!!!! why does this happen everytime he takes a vacation.


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Sorry to hear she started again being uncomfortable.
Is she still on the metronidazole?

Reti


----------



## Birdmom4ever (Jan 14, 2003)

I know what you mean, Birdbabe. It's so frustrating when you think you have the problem solved and it flares up again, especially when your vet isn't available. The bath with aloe isn't helping? It seems as though that would help soothe her skin.


----------



## Birdbabe (Jan 24, 2006)

Hi all, sorry for the late reply. My best friend passed away tuesday and my pidgie passed away friday. Rough week.....we went back to the vet this morning and he wants to try nystatin even though her poop was clear. we will see if this helps. shes been pretty good again for the past few days so well see.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

I'm so sorry to hear the news. My thoughts and prayers are with you.

I do have a thread here somewhere about plucking, let me see if I can pull it up.


Here it is:

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showthread.php?t=17819


----------



## Birdmom4ever (Jan 14, 2003)

I'm so sorry about your losses. That's really rough, losing your best friend and a pet the same week. I'm praying for you.


----------



## Birdbabe (Jan 24, 2006)

Ok Im at my wits end, Dove is now on Nystatin...its not doin a damn thing. Her poopie test was negative(again) Im buying some "pluck no more" from Kings cages" anyone ever use it??? Comments? vet says its worth a try...he is baffled.


----------



## Birdmom4ever (Jan 14, 2003)

I haven't tried that one, but I guess it can't hurt. 

It was the same thing with our canary (minus the stamping and scratching). Our vet was mystified, too. I tried at least half a dozen different preparations and nothing helped. But _finally_, almost a year after his feather loss began, his feathers are growing back with his molt. I just hope your dove will also eventually get over whatever is causing her skin irritation. 

The one thing that seemed to help our canary was when I started putting his cage outside during the day so he could get some sun. I don't know for certain that it healed him, but putting him outdoors seemed to precipitate new feather growth in his bald spots. I hang his cage from the patio cover, a safe place where he gets both sun and shade. He loves it, too.


----------

